
Net.wars (1997) - dedalus
https://nyupress.org/netwars/contents/contents.html
======
tjr225
The thing that strikes me the most about the writings here is that even at
their most snarky they are not cruel or unkind...

I'm not totally free of guilt in this respect but I wish we could find some
way to not default to "vitriol" in our internet communications.

~~~
dddw
this is probably the first step

------
swinnipeg
Seeing the 1997 in the link made visiting so tempting as I knew there would be
a fast easy to navigate design.

Of course it also has the nostalgic appeal.

